# Gave my first stripper a ride last night (gigitty)



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

She was nice, and was really emphasizing that she wasn't a prostitute. 

I asked her what are some good dance CDs to get and she couldn't name any. She said she basically blocks out the music and just has a set of moves she does.

No tip.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

When I pick up a stripper I assume she probably doesn't want to talk about her job. At least not with me, her Uber driver.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> I asked her what are some good dance CDs to get and she couldn't name any.
> No tip.


Asking a stripper a "_difficult_" question, making her feel stupid.
Yep!... No tip for you!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm Uber's prostitute and I get shafted every night. We're on the same boat, sista. Now leave some tip so I can come sprinkle one dollar bills on your stage later.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Just as u don’t like talking about uber biz, strippers and prostitutes don’t like talking about their biz.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I gave a ride to a stripper this week
First had to take her to a place where she could buy her stuff... waited 10 minutes... then watched few other strippers and wannabe strippers in the bedroom walking in and out of the place
As I was staring at them , she opened the door and asked me what was I staring at ... I told her I was scouting her present and future competition 

Then dropped her and said thank you


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I did tell her I get screwed every time I turn on the Uber app. 

She talked about dancing.. I guess she needed to pay off student loans.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Schmanthony said:


> When I pick up a stripper I assume she probably doesn't want to talk about her job. At least not with me, her Uber driver.


You just need better questions.

"How long have you been working at that club? Do you like it there?"
"What do you like about the job?"
"How do you make more in tips?"
"Ever had a problem with a customer?"
"Did you work somewhere else before that? Do you like this one better?" (They've _always_ worked somewhere else before.)

If she talks about her boyfriend, ask her how she met him.

In general, like any other rider, just pick up on the things she says about herself.

Christine


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow. I guess if you are already an _amateur_ driver, then you might as well take *pride* in being amateur!

This is one of the things if I have to say it--you are just not going to understand!

Guess what? Someone just getting off work who takes an Uber or cab every flipping day, might just not want to explain their job 5 days a week every time they get off work, to some bimbo driver who is giddy because he got to drive a stripper home!

How about a little respect back? There's someone else who is working--just like you who is just glad to be off work. Leave it at that.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Never picked up a stripper but here in Atlanta a lot of pax are prostitutes. Honestly they are some of my best pax. Polite, quiet, bathed(thank god), and always tip.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Never picked up a stripper but here in Atlanta a lot of pax are prostitutes. Honestly they are some of my best pax. Polite, quiet, bathed(thank god), and always tip.


In Charlotte, prostitutes say Uber drivers are some of their best pax. Polite, quiet, bathed (mostly), quick, but they don't tip.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Scott.Sul said:


> In Charlotte, prostitutes say Uber drivers are some of their best pax. Polite, quiet, bathed (mostly), quick, but they don't tip.


:stop: Charlotte pays its drivers enough to afford prostitutes?


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> :stop: Charlotte pays its drivers enough to afford prostitutes?


I don't know what they charge but from my observations, anything more than $5 would be a ripoff.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Having a stripper trying to convince you that shes not a prostitute is like some starting a sentence with " I dont mean to offend you but..." (someone is about to be offended)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NOXDriver said:


> She was nice, and was really emphasizing that she wasn't a prostitute.
> 
> I asked her what are some good dance CDs to get and she couldn't name any. She said she basically blocks out the music and just has a set of moves she does.
> 
> No tip.


And why the special emphasis on job duties ?

( she just needs a new water heater. Thanks for helping out !)


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Scott.Sul said:


> I don't know what they charge but from my observations, anything more than $5 would be a ripoff.





tohunt4me said:


> And why the special emphasis on job duties ?
> 
> ( she just needs a new water heater. Thanks for helping out !)


The same reason cocaine addicts emphasis they're not crack addicts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You must go in and purchase the $600.00 Champaigne Magnum to find the solution to her extracurricular activities . . . . .



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The same reason cocaine addicts emphasis they're not crack addicts.


Used to have this strip club on the river side in an oil field town i worked in.
Corporate credit cards for major companies were often used for entertaining guests and customers.

The girls used to sunbathe nude out back.
If you were passing by in a tug boat they would jump up and wave if you blew the boat horn. Very bouncy.

I miss the Old Oilfield.

Money Thrown EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> And why the special emphasis on job duties ?
> 
> ( *she just needs a new water heater*. Thanks for helping out !)


or for going to school.

Strippers ? Meh, waste of time. My Arabian princess took care of me quite nicely. Thank you Sweetie.

And Christine. As a woman you may get away with asking those questions. Do you really think a guy can pull those off ? Much less even having the guts to ask ?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And Christine. *As a woman you may get away with asking those questions.* Do you really think a guy can pull those off ? Much less even having the guts to ask ?


Exactly. Moreover, you'd have to pretend to care about the answers. That would be too much trouble.

I've had strippers three times now; I treat them like anyone else, i.e., I don't talk to them unless they talk to me first, which they don't, which is how I prefer it. I make no moral judgments about them; I just don't have any more interest in talking to them for the 5 minutes that they're in my car than I do anyone else.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

freddieman said:


> Just as u don't like talking about uber biz, strippers and prostitutes don't like talking about their biz.


I don't mind talking about U/L biz, I just lie, yeah $30-40/hr easy, always busy, great companies, seem to really care for the drivers, especially Lyft - they're so genuinely socially conscious. Can 100% lie like that for the whole trip.
I did drive a stripper once from SF's Gold Club (Victoria), so ridiculously hot. Didn't speak a word. No need.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I normally tip the strippers. 

If my wife reads this

Oh wait, that’s just a joke


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DollarFree said:


> I don't mind talking about U/L biz, I just lie, yeah $30-40/hr easy, always busy, great companies, seem to really care for the drivers, especially Lyft - they're so genuinely socially conscious. Can 100% lie like that for the whole trip.


 That's really smart; the very next day the stripper quits her pole-sliding job and signs up as an ant, competing for the same pings as you. Way to recruit!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> That's really smart; the very next day the stripper quits her pole-sliding job and signs up as an ant, competing for the same pings as you. Way to recruit!


The way it's going they both gonna be selling their bodies for $5 with over saturation and driver pay cuts.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> That's really smart; the very next day the stripper quits her pole-sliding job and signs up as an ant, competing for the same pings as you. Way to recruit!


I am quite prepared to show her the ropes.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> That's really smart; the very next day the stripper quits her pole-sliding job and signs up as an ant, competing for the same pings as you. Way to recruit!


Would it surprise you that I know of a couple who that may or may not still do ride share. Of course none of you would know she was a driver should you became her pax. .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Do you really think a guy can pull those off ? Much less even having the guts to ask ?


Here's the thing. If you can have the guts to ask, you can do it. But the thing that makes it work is to do it without any pre-conceived notions. No judgements, nada. Even better if you pretend to be gay. You don't ever mention being gay, just pretend in your head to be.

I've seen guys do it, and it works. I used to work in a chemical plant in Baltimore, and they loved to have drinks in a strip club. I don't get the appeal, but if I wanted to have drinks with my boss and my co-workers, that's where I had to go.

I never had any trouble talking to the girls there. But I think one or two of the guys figured out it was more fun to talk with them, maybe they learned it from me. Or maybe they were closeted gays, but I don't think so.

However... if you hate talking with riders who aren't strippers, you're probably not going to start enjoying it just because they are.

In my experience, a lot of them don't engage in prostitution, but I have no idea what proportion it is. You'd do almost anything for a tip, right? Yeah, me too. We're all hos on some level.

Christine


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Men pay to get laid whether you want to call a women a prostitute or not. The only difference between hiring a prostitute and going on a date is that in one scenario, the guy will get laid 100%. I never understood why paying for sex was such a taboo. Ive spent plenty of money on dates and girlfriends with the goal of getting laid, prostitution just cuts out a lot of the bullshit.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Men pay to get laid whether you want to call a women a prostitute or not. The only difference between hiring a prostitute and going on a date is that in one scenario, the guy will get laid 100%. I never understood why paying for sex was such a taboo. Ive spent plenty of money on dates and girlfriends with the goal of getting laid, prostitution just cuts out a lot of the bullshit.


Prostitutes do it for cash. Wives do it for household appliances. At least the prostitute will pretend to enjoy it. 

I don't understand the taboo either.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Nothing to brag about..you didn't get any nookie.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I dated peelers for 10 years.

Just treat them like you would any other woman, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Crimson Drifts (Dec 8, 2018)

Gave my first rider to a _dancer_ last night and she wasn't particularly happy to what happened tonight if the bag of ice on her hand and the conversation I overheard. She ended up needing some of the painkillers I keep on me (for my headaches) and I pulled over at a gas station to make use of my dinky med-kit in the form of cold compress and crude application of gauze to secure it so she wasn't in seething pain.



Spoiler



She went on about the general sleaziness of people regardless of her pain and then onto her boyfriend, sounding like he was deep in some dubious things regarding drugs but being an outsider of the whole situation I could not say if he's a honest person who got tied up in something outside of his control, some mistake that should've been trivial, or he was a genuine terrible person. At least the connection allowed her friend to roll up some _special_ smokables to try to put her in a better mental state. I wished her "Better days". $5 tip in the app, but I'm not going to berate a downed person.



I stared at my screen for a few moments as a new request came up instead of the usual peck n' go I do, only to decline it and sign off to declare it a night. Life is weird.


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Picked up a stripper once, she had headphones on and said she wanted to practice singing and if I wouldn't mind turning the radio up so I couldn't hear her as much. She was horrible. As she was getting out she asked me what I thought and I said, trying to encourage her, keep practicing, she laughed and got out. No tip.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Here's the thing. If you can have the guts to ask, you can do it. But the thing that makes it work is to *do it without any pre-conceived notions*. No judgements, nada. Even better if you pretend to be gay. You don't ever mention being gay, just pretend in your head to be.
> 
> *I never had any trouble talking to the girls there*. But I think one or two of the *guys figured out it was more fun to talk with them*, maybe they learned it from me. Or maybe they were closeted gays, but I don't think so.
> 
> ...


True
and your a girl, way easier.

Yes it's a lot easier when you have no interest in sleeping with them.

I don't care, I've had some great conversations with a few college girls. The main thing is finding a common interest. Kind a hard to do when your twice there age unless up on whats going on in there world. However one of my fav's is half my age. She did give me her real name so I could run the numbers in Numerology, they match up really well outside what we do, but we both know to just enjoy ourselves an hour at a time.

Ah no, I'm not going to do almost anything for a tip.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Prostitutes do it for cash. Wives do it for household appliances. At least the prostitute will pretend to enjoy it.
> 
> I don't understand the taboo either.


The difference is commitment.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> The difference is commitment.


There *are* differences, but I don't think that's it. Otherwise, there would be laws against one night stands.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I just wanted to chime in and say how I liked the poster put giggity in the subject.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I just treat them like normal people; go figure. I'll make small talk if they want, otherwise just give them space. Does the Port A John guy get in and love what he does?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

There are differences, like the Court of Public Opinion, and the Billion dollar institute of marriage and the family unit. Raising the children to be respectable adults. Then there are the one's that get caught up in drugs then end up with a criminal record which makes it very difficult to get out of that life style. Then some actually like what they do but most will tell you they don't, it's just they don''t know how to get out of that.

Then you have the White Knights that will try to take one out of that. Which 99.9% of the time does not end well. I can't tell you how many times I have seen guys trying to take my "Friend for Life", her words to me, out of that. But she's retired from that, but gives me a call every now and then.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I never forget that around year 2k I was going to a club in WLA, like off of Olympic by Staples (Silver reign ? ) area and the woman would sit at the table and drop 'telecommunications stocks' and CISCO's name, it was odd and hilarious. Another dancer worked at the nearby Von's , so in the daytime she's be selling me a loaf of bread and at nite there would be a different menu.

Most of these dancer work out of their area so they don't get recognized.


----------



## Dan9908 (Dec 30, 2018)

As long as there isn’t any glitter left on me or the interior, it’s all good in the hood


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Strippers here always treated cab drivers well when it came time to tip, assuming that they had it. With a stripper, much of the time, how they tipped depended on what they had on them. If you got them as they were getting off, they tipped well. If you were taking them to work, they had spent everything that they had earned last night, so they sometimes barely had the fare. If you went by the club a little later, though, they would give you a couple of dollars or a drink.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Wow. I guess if you are already an _amateur_ driver, then you might as well take *pride* in being amateur!
> 
> This is one of the things if I have to say it--you are just not going to understand!
> 
> ...


Settle down Grumpy McGrumperson....it's not that big of a deal


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Then some actually like what they do but most will tell you they don't


I think I travel in different social circles. Most of the ones I've known say they really like the money.

Perhaps saying that they don't like it is a sales technique. I dunno.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I think I travel in different social circles. Most of the ones I've known say they really like the money.


I have hauled more than my share of them over the years. When I hacked in the suburbs, I had several regulars who were strippers. After a while working in the City, I lost my regulars by attrition (not just the strippers) and was happy to let them go, as they did tend to crimp your style. I might have to get back to the regulars, though; .....but, I stray.

Most of those that I carried were not all that crazy about taking off their clothes and shaking their money-makers about the stage. As you so correctly state, they really DID like the money. The "sensible" girls who did it were doing it for tuition and books, to support a family (several had husbands who were enlisted; that pay does not go far in this area), to start a business, or whatever. There were the party girls, who blew everything that they earned; those were the majority.

The other things that they liked about it, especially the party girls, was that they rarely had to pay for drinks, often got taken out for meals and got to move in circles in which they normally would not have moved (here you get the Senators and Congressmen as well as other hoity-toities).

There were, and still are, a large number of them who have bum boyfriends (or even husbands) who abuse them and take all of their money. There was this one that I used to pick up regullarly as a street hail. She used to call my company frequently, but I never got her on a call, always as a street hail. I knew where she lived, as I was a dispatcher and a company official, but, I always picked her up on the street. She had these bum boyfriends who would not work and one or two of them did abuse her. She took a liking to me, but, at the time, I had a girlfriend. Over the years, every time that I was "available", she had a boyfriend. Every time that she was "available", I had a girlfriend. I did not hear from her for more than a few years. Finally, I did pick her up on the street. She had a huge scar across her face. I took her to a nice house in an expensive suburb. It was her mother's. She had married this guy, who beat her up. At one point, he attacked her with a knife and cut her in several places, including her face. She barely survived. He is still in the hoosegow, where he belongs.

She works some menial job now and lives with her mother. Her mother gives her money, as well. She is one of the more fortunate, I suppose. It was funny, but when we got close to her mother's house she mentioned our past and "supposed that now with the scar on her face, and, that there were several on her body, I would not be interested". I told her that the scars did not have to be a problem, but, I had a girlfriend. We laughed about that. I have not seen her in some time.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Live in Vegas, so I pickup dancers on the regular & they NEVER tip, which is hilarious since they make their living on tips.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

mi4johns said:


> Live in Vegas, so I pickup dancers on the regular & they NEVER tip, which is hilarious since they make their living on tips.


Strippers consider driving to be a lowly skill not worthy of additional compensation. Next time, try doing a strip dance in your car during the ride while driving a stripper home, and see if your tips increase. 
Be sure to post the dash cam video!


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

mi4johns said:


> Live in Vegas, so I pickup dancers on the regular & they NEVER tip, which is hilarious since they make their living on tips.


this is the simple truth...some drivers seem to want to romanticize the ride they gave to a stripper..as a group, they are embarrassingly bad tippers


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

They may be bad tippers on the TNC, but they always have tipped cab drivers well. In fact, if you got a dancer that did not tip you, all that you needed to do was say something to two or three of the other girls. They would straighten her out quickly. At least that is how it happens in the Capital of Your Nation.


----------



## MSLimey59 (Apr 4, 2018)

I have a regular. She doesn't talk much and I leave her to her silence. She always looks fabulous, but with a very sad look on her face.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The good thing about strippers is they generally live far from the club they work at. So you can usually count on a good 20 or 30 mile ride. I had one that was 45 miles across the metroplex.


----------



## Uberantman (Sep 23, 2016)

DollarFree said:


> I don't mind talking about U/L biz, I just lie, yeah $30-40/hr easy, always busy, great companies, seem to really care for the drivers, especially Lyft - they're so genuinely socially conscious. Can 100% lie like that for the whole trip.
> I did drive a stripper once from SF's Gold Club (Victoria), so ridiculously hot. Didn't speak a word. No need.


Victoria gets around.

I had picked her up a while back (boost years) after closing at the Gold Club. The Russian accent was unmistakable. She took an uberpool back to her place in Hayes Valley. She didn't tip, but I made sure to stay behind her until she walked safely back inside 

On the way over to her apartment, the other guy on the trip asked her what she did. Victoria curtly replied, "I work downtown." If only he knew... 

On another occasion, I was looking for parking near the Yelp building. Another driver caught the open space in front of me. An uber driver, with stickers plastered on the windshields, no less. The petite female brunette gets out of the car with a small makeup bag, crosses the street, gives a quick hug to the bouncer... and enters the Gold Club. 

She probably ended up with more tips than me that day.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Uberantman said:


> Victoria gets around.
> 
> I had picked her up a while back (boost years) after closing at the Gold Club. The Russian accent was unmistakable. She took an uberpool back to her place in Hayes Valley. She didn't tip, but I made sure to stay behind her until she walked safely back inside
> 
> ...


I must have got the classy stripper, she rode X.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I told her that the scars did not have to be a problem, but, I had a girlfriend. We laughed about that.


My guess is that, given her past history, she probably wouldn't make a great girlfriend. Women who have had a series of bad boyfriends typically have problems with setting appropriate personal boundaries.

Christine



MSLimey59 said:


> I have a regular. She doesn't talk much and I leave her to her silence. She always looks fabulous, but with a very sad look on her face.


Are you usually driving for her after she gets off work? If so, she's probably really tired.

On the flip side of that coin, picture yourself going to work on Monday morning. Do you usually have a great smiling face then?

I think you're reading into her facial expression what you're expecting to be the case. You're expecting that she hates her job.

There are, of course, plenty of strippers who hate their jobs. Just like there are plenty of Uber drivers who hate theirs too.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> there are plenty of Uber drivers who hate theirs too.


..........and all that you need do to find a pile of them is to read these Boards for about five minutes.....................


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> You just need better questions.
> 
> "How long have you been working at that club? Do you like it there?"
> "What do you like about the job?"
> ...


Strippers talk to me all the time, just ask intelligent questions, most are smarter than Uber/Lyft drivers lol.



Christinebitg said:


> Here's the thing. If you can have the guts to ask, you can do it. But the thing that makes it work is to do it without any pre-conceived notions. No judgements, nada. Even better if you pretend to be gay. You don't ever mention being gay, just pretend in your head to be.
> 
> I've seen guys do it, and it works. I used to work in a chemical plant in Baltimore, and they loved to have drinks in a strip club. I don't get the appeal, but if I wanted to have drinks with my boss and my co-workers, that's where I had to go.
> 
> ...


Strippers are just tired of hearing tons of bull shit by guys who try to screw them for free. I know a few and they tell me what some guys in high priced suits are like, they're trailer park trash with some self important title.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> That's really smart; the very next day the stripper quits her pole-sliding job and signs up as an ant, competing for the same pings as you. Way to recruit!


I can see it now . . .

Driving in G strings.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I can see it now . . .
> 
> Driving in G strings.


There is a woman that drives here at the airport and she makes tips galore, maybe we should all wear G Stings.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> There is a woman that drives here at the airport and she makes tips galore, maybe we should all wear G Stings.


Right... what woman would want her chances of being assaulted by sex crazy pax to go up sky high.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> what woman would want her chances of being assaulted by sex crazy pax to go up sky high.


Do you actually think that's likely? Perhaps more importantly, does it improve the tips enough to justify a little extra risk?

My sense is that if she's driving to and from the airport, she's not encountering a bunch of drunks.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Do you actually think that's likely? Perhaps more importantly, does it improve the tips enough to justify a little extra risk?
> 
> My sense is that if she's driving to and from the airport, she's not encountering a bunch of drunks.


I was just joking about the G-String, but this one female driver is beautiful and she does rack up the tips.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> She was nice, and was really emphasizing that she wasn't a prostitute.
> 
> I asked her what are some good dance CDs to get and she couldn't name any. She said she basically blocks out the music and just has a set of moves she does.
> 
> No tip.


You qualify as one of "those" drivers that I tell women to report for being well...one of "those" drivers.

You are creepy and should talk to riders about other, non invasive (they have their business out for the paying customers to see so it is invasive when their uber driver is talking about it) subjects.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> but this one female driver is beautiful and she does rack up the tips.


Pun intended?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Picked up “Bambi” yesterday. 

Thought it was going to be a stripper, but it was a 70 year old Grandma. 

Said that since she started using that name, drivers quit cancelling.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mi4johns said:


> Live in Vegas, so I pickup dancers on the regular & they NEVER tip, which is hilarious since they make their living on tips.


Living in Vegas was your first mistake.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

In my opinion driving strippers can be fun. My market is Los Angeles and often times I find myself driving near strip clubs. I don’t ask too many questions but somehow I get the strippers talking. They have shared some really funny and interesting stories about their costumers. They also tip well and aren’t rude nor entitled. I have gotten lucky enough where they have given me their phone number to eventually contact them.


----------



## misssept (Feb 2, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> I'm Uber's prostitute and I get shafted every night. We're on the same boat, sista. Now leave some tip so I can come sprinkle one dollar bills on your stage later.


 In australia u never get a tips for no reason also if them change a address to .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ovaro said:


> In my opinion driving strippers can be fun.
> ...
> I don't ask too many questions but somehow I get the strippers talking. They have shared some really funny and interesting stories about their costumers.


What this guy said.

I'm not sure how he gets their phone numbers, though.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Here's the thing. If you can have the guts to ask, you can do it. But the thing that makes it work is to do it without any pre-conceived notions. No judgements, nada. Even better if you pretend to be gay. You don't ever mention being gay, just pretend in your head to be.
> 
> I've seen guys do it, and it works. I used to work in a chemical plant in Baltimore, and they loved to have drinks in a strip club. I don't get the appeal, but if I wanted to have drinks with my boss and my co-workers, that's where I had to go.
> 
> ...


She said we're all hos on some level...

What a great summation, I like your style lady


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> What this guy said.
> 
> I'm not sure how he gets their phone numbers, though.


He carries a lot of dollar bills.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> She was nice, and was really emphasizing that she wasn't a prostitute.
> 
> I asked her what are some good dance CDs to get and she couldn't name any. She said she basically blocks out the music and just has a set of moves she does.
> 
> No tip.


Might as well ask her what 8-track tapes are best......


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

We here at lube her know how difficult it can be to take your clothes off for money, aka "dancer". Some other drivers have found that ...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Just not enough of these stories I guess..


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> He carries a lot of dollar bills.


It's possible, but I don't think that's it.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

I had only 1 stripper at 3 am,,,she made $1200 that night

I got a $10 for a 6 minute ride


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I've driven for a couple of strippers. One was on her way to work, and I picked her up from an apartment building I used to live in.

The other was on her way home. She hadn't ordered the trip herself. The only problem I had was that I had to wait longer than I should have for her.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

All strippers are prostitute's. They all go home with customers. They all have a number$$$.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You qualify as one of "those" drivers that I tell women to report for being well...one of "those" drivers.
> 
> You are creepy and should talk to riders about other, non invasive (they have their business out for the paying customers to see so it is invasive when their uber driver is talking about it) subjects.


lol wut?

I lived in Europe for many years and every city has the literal red light district.. So to me a sex worker/dancer is not a taboo subject and while I have seen strippers I've never paid the for 'opportunity'. If you ride the D for a living I don't care. Just don't do it in my car.

I was just in Shenyang for May Day (a week actually) and the KTV girls were out in full force, but they are no fun to talk to... either they are working or watching videos on their phones... there is no middle ground.

After pot is decriminalized then we really need to start work on escorts/sex workers... if a woman has the right to have an abortion then they should have the right to ride the D for a living.


----------



## LA Husky (Jun 28, 2018)

I dropped off a stripper to work at around 7pm last week. She worked at one of those all nude, non-alcoholic beverages club (eww). I didn't realize she was a stripper till I got to our destination, but I don't think I would've treated her any differently had I picked her up from the club.

She got in the car and asked questions about my car, such as how much it was, what year and model, how I like it, etc. She then put on her headphones for the rest of the ride.

I don't understand why prostitutes should be viewed like some rodent. Prostitution is the oldest "job" in the history of mankind. I dated a few working girls in my 20's and most of them were nice, compassionate, and knew how to appreciate the little things in life. They have much more brain than some of the entitled millennials I drive around these days.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

steveK2016 said:


> Men pay to get laid whether you want to call a women a prostitute or not. The only difference between hiring a prostitute and going on a date is that in one scenario, the guy will get laid 100%. I never understood why paying for sex was such a taboo. Ive spent plenty of money on dates and girlfriends with the goal of getting laid, prostitution just cuts out a lot of the bullshit.


Nevada has legal brothels! And some are hot! Couple $1,000 and you weekend is going to feel goooood. Way cheaper than a wife, way more fun than a wife and way more sex from a wife .. from what my married friends say ? I have eyes on a hot redhead in Carson City ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Way cheaper than a wife, way more fun than a wife and way more sex from a wife .. from what my married friends say ?


Your married friends should have been more choosey when they got married. LOL

Instead of saying "I do" to the first girl in high school who would open her legs.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And Christine. As a woman you may get away with asking those questions. Do you really think a guy can pull those off ? Much less even having the guts to ask ?


I ask and they tell me everything. From their first time, throwing up, feeling dirty, vulnerable, abused, but they keep dong it as their love of money is greater than their dignity and self-respect. Like a dog returning to its vomit, so sad. Pray for them.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Your married friends should have been more choosey when they got married. LOL
> 
> Instead of saying "I do" to the first girl in high school who would open her legs. :wink:


Apparently the men tell me their wives where all about sex until the kids popped out .. then the woman and the sex dried up ...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Your married friends should have been more choosey when they got married. LOL
> 
> Instead of saying "I do" to the first girl in high school who would open her legs. :wink:


A better question would be,

" What is it that has you decide to do this line of work ?"

Money maybe the #1 answer, however there are those that do have W-2 jobs and do this on the side, as having a BF loses freedom and choice of. Some end up in very nice high end places. Some have criminal records and are unemployable. A lot have drugs problems. Some are just down right Nympho's and not one single guy can keep up with that. Trust me, after seeing some 80+ girls it is a reality. Not proud of that. But have 3 good friends as a result.

A word a caution; Guys, Do Not ever play White Knight with one. You will lose every time.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Apparently the men tell me their wives where all about sex until the kids popped out .. then the woman and the sex dried up ...


Oh yeah, you got that right.

Seems that some women want to have kids, and a guy who's obligated to support the kids.

Is it dishonest? Totally and completely.

A girlfriend of mine divorced her husband, because she wanted kids and he didn't. I've never felt like asking her if they discussed it before they got married. This is a recent one -- after the divorce, she got a guy to do her and now her kid is just over one year old. She just turned 40.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> A word a caution; Guys, Do Not ever play White Knight with one. You will lose every time.


This is a true statement. Most of the women who are having sex for money do not want to be saved from it. They're not trapped, as a broad generalization. Rightly or wrongly, they've chosen to do it.

I'm sure there are a few isolated situations where some poor woman gets forced into it by an unscrupulous couple or person. I do feel sorry for that woman. But it's not the ever-present danger that the media has been hyping lately.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> After pot is decriminalized then we really need to start work on escorts/sex workers... if a woman has the right to have an abortion then they should have the right to ride the D for a living.


This would be great. If it was legal, the bottom would fall out of the market and you could get a lay for $5.

It would be just like uber. Great for riders, not so much for drivers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBay said:


> If it was legal, the bottom would fall out of the market and you could get a lay for $5.


Since that hasn't happened in Nevada, I'm betting that the demand far exceeds the supply.



OldBay said:


> It would be just like uber. Great for riders, not so much for drivers.


Uber-ho. When you want oral, right after she delivers your meal. Sorry, March 14th is already passed this year.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> But it's not the ever-present danger that the media has been hyping lately.


True. There just trying to protect the Institution of Marriage through Fear. But when divorce rates are 50-60% and no one is teaching the 20 somethings about how to think with the big head, and choose a proper life long mate, it's no wonder society has deteriorated as it has.
Correction, there are those who teach what women find attractive in a man. You want to be like that guy. Cause the media is not your friend. Re enforcing , wrongly what guys think a woman wants.

Just yesterday the media here spent 2 or 3 minutes on STD's have doubled here, blaming it on the dating apps.

ps, I was saddened the other day learning about one who passed away. Drug overdose. She was 56, a beautiful Blonde. I know the WK who was taking care of her and can't help to wonder if he had something to do with it, but once I learned of him I stopped seeing her.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I know the WK who was taking care of her


WK = ?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

WK = White Knight


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> You just need better questions.
> 
> "How long have you been working at that club? Do you like it there?"
> "What do you like about the job?"
> ...


Good suggestions, but I'm guessing those questions are better received coming from another woman.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Having a stripper trying to convince you that shes not a prostitute is like some starting a sentence with " I dont mean to offend you but..." (someone is about to be offended)


I dont mean to offend you but....
I think the sunset today was sooo beautiful


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> Good suggestions, but I'm guessing those questions are better received coming from another woman.


If you can say them without looking like you're going to start stalking her, they'll be well received.

Don't get me wrong. I know that some women can't even have a conversation with a guy, without thinking he's hitting on her. That's a different problem, of course.

But I haven't seen that issue in a number of years. Maybe because here in Texas, casual conversations between strangers take place routinely. It's not unusual here to have a conversation in an elevator, with someone you've never met, and won't ever meet again.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

Different people have different reasons. A friend of mine quite literally stripped her way to Nashville, then wrote a song about it. Her first CD was released a month ago, and it's excellent.

Go check it out.

https://tinnitist.com/2019/04/06/karly-driftwood-too-mean-to-die/


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> You just need better questions.
> 
> "How long have you been working at that club? Do you like it there?"
> "What do you like about the job?"
> ...


Some of those questions, given the job, might be better received coming from a woman than a man, though. Maybe.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Some of those questions, given the job, might be better received coming from a woman than a man, though. Maybe.


It's possible. I think it's more the way they're delivered though, to be honest.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

mi4johns said:


> Live in Vegas, so I pickup dancers on the regular & they NEVER tip, which is hilarious since they make their living on tips.


Just bluff and tell them all your dancer clients tip big and you're grateful.. come on they're not that smart palllllllll.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I personally have had nothing but good experiences with my passengers who are strippers and prostitutes.

Both the illegal and legal prostitutes have all been very pleasant people.

I've had good conversations with them about their professions. I think a big part of it is not coming across as judgmental, which is easy for me, because I believe they are doing honest, respectable work.

I don't know what is wrong with people who want to degrade them for their chosen line of work.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

The strippers I have picked up: absolute hot messes, and I stopped picking up at the club altogether

The prostitutes I have picked up: smart, clean, sober, good convos and they look like movie stars


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I've had good conversations with them about their professions. I think a big part of it is not coming across as judgmental, which is easy for me, because I believe they are doing honest, respectable work.


More respectable than journalism, for sure.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Almost all the strippers I have given rides to have been pleasant rides. And usually a tip.

The last ones I took to a electronic rave. They gave me a "VIP" card to where they worked, said bring the wife. It would be a lot of "fun". The wife wasn't amused........

Eventually ended up giving to some guys going to that club. I don't think they tipped me for it .


----------

